# Guide bush for portercable 517



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a festool OF1010 router and want a 16 millimetre diameter guide bush to fit it so I can use my portercable 517 faceplate templet. (I specifically dont want a 5/8" guide bush)

Festool dont do a 16mm guide bush so I got a quote from an engineering company which equated to about $90 US.  

Can one of you guys point me in a better direction, thanks in advance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, what country do you live in?


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike

Kent in the UK.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

TomB said:


> I have a festool OF1010 router and want a 16 millimetre diameter guide bush to fit it so I can use my portercable 517 faceplate templet. (I specifically dont want a 5/8" guide bush)
> 
> Festool dont do a 16mm guide bush so I got a quote from an engineering company which equated to about $90 US.
> 
> Can one of you guys point me in a better direction, thanks in advance


 Sorry I don't know what a festool guide bushing looks like but 16 mm is very close to 0.6299212598 and 5/8" is .625...... that is about .005" inch off, would it be possible to get some .005 brass stock bend it around the 5/8" bushing and then cut it to size (so the ends of the stock match up) then solder the brass (copper might be easier to use???). A little filling of the solder should get the joint flat and round........

It just an idea...... it might work if the 5/8" guide bushing also brass......

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, the world would be a better place if we were all on one standard. Template Tom is a forum member who lives in Australia. He highly recomends using 40mm guide bushings. They are not to be had in the US for love or money. I'm afraid it's going to be the same story for your 16mm problem. Perhaps another UK brand might have what you need?


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe this link will help. someone's selling a 16mm guide bushing and a straight bit on EBAY http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11705&item=4364506373&rd=1 

I hope this works for you.

Jeff


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

reible, yebut, i cant do metal working

aniceone2hold, US/Oz problem makes sense. I have compounded that error. I am using a german router in england for an american jig

To cut out the middle man I now have a different question. Is there an american company who make an adaptor for festool routers to accept the porter cable guide bushes. I specifically dont want to go down the trend unibase route for my festool (and they dont do a long enough 16mm guidebush to suit the porter cable 517)

............................................................................................................

By the way your post says you cant get 40mm guide bushes for love nor money. IF you do want a 40mm guide bush do the following. http://www.trend-usa.com/guidebushes4.html UNIBASE (it fits dozens of routers)

stay with me on this

the US trend site does not list a 40mm guide bush, but they are avaliable, see the british trend website (product code GB40 cost approx $10 US) see http://www.trendmachinery.co.uk/library/Catalogue_Pages/PAGE135.PDF (about $10 US)

I know the 40mm guide bush fits trend unibase because I have tried it.


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

CAUTION, ACTHUNG

the last part of my post (#7) is incorrect. GB40 does not fit the unibase, it fits another trend base, it is this other base that fits some porter-cable routers


----------

